# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  Marvelmind Autonomous Delivery Robot, Marvelmind Inc, Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Sergey_Marvelmind

Developer - Marvelmind Inc.

marvelmind.com/product/robot-v100

Coupon code: srg_a55k_3

----------


## Sergey_Marvelmind

Marvelmind's Autonomous Delivery Robot deployed on the car assembly plant

Feb 7, 2020

Coupon code: srg_a55k_3

----------


## Sergey_Marvelmind

Robot driving fully autonomously using Marvelmind "GPS"

Jul 27, 2016

Marvelmind Coupon code: srg_a55k_3

----------


## Sergey_Marvelmind

Fully autonomous small delivery robot moving in simulated office/factory environment

Jan 24, 2016

Marvelmind Coupon code: srg_a55k_3

----------


## Sergey_Marvelmind

SW feature demo: paired beacons - location + direction for mobile objects

Dec 9, 2017

Marvelmind Coupon code: srg_a55k_3

----------


## Sergey_Marvelmind

Fully autonomous driving demo: rectangular track

Dec 21, 2015

Marvelmind Coupon code: srg_a55k_3

----------


## Sergey_Marvelmind

Precise tracking of 10 mobile beacons at once

Jul 9, 2019

Marvelmind Coupon code: srg_a55k_3

----------


## Sergey_Marvelmind

Crawler moving fully autonomously based on Marvelmind Indoor Navigation System

Feb 29, 2016

Marvelmind Coupon code 3%OFF:  srg_a55k_3

----------


## Airicist

Marvelmind autonomous delivery robot

Mar 11, 2020




> Robot's specs:
> - Fully autonomous delivery between any points covered by Marvelmind Indoor "GPS"
> - Up to 60kg payload. Tested with up to 80kg
> - Driving time more than 16h on a single charge: with 60+kg payload
> - Automatic obstacle avoidance and detection
> - The delivery route can reconfigured by 1 button click in 1 second
> - Charging time is less than 4h. So, 2-shift work (16h) and 1 shift (8h) charging is supported
> - Re-configurable capacity: 1 large box of up to 65x65x160cm to up to 8 boxes of 65x65x15cm - one shelf vs. multiple shelves
> 
> ...

----------

